
The Haskell School of Music: From Signals to Symphonies - enthd
https://www.amazon.com/dp/1108416756/ref=sspa_dk_detail_0?psc=1
======
dlahoda
[http://haskell.cs.yale.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2015/03/HSoM.p...](http://haskell.cs.yale.edu/wp-
content/uploads/2015/03/HSoM.pdf)

[http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/hudak/SOE/](http://www.cs.yale.edu/homes/hudak/SOE/)

